# Little Help?



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey guys, Im finishing up my DYI Background and I need to put some tint in my concrete. I live in Calgary, Alberta, Canada and I cannot for the life of me find any type of product that I can trust is safe to tint the concrete.

Here is my project:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 50&start=0

The only masonry paint product I've found is Behr Masonry Paint.

So I got two questions.

1.) What are people in Canada using to tint their BG's?

2.) Would it be possible for someone in the stats to mail me some Quikrete Liquid Cement Tint? I could pay them before they ship.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have used oak leaves, piled against the background while it is soaking in water. The resulting tint is not even, but I like it that way. Looks more like real rock.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

This will stain the concrete? Not sure where I can find oak leaves?

Any Canadians have suggestions? Moderator, would it be possible to change the thread title to "Little help from Canadian Aquarists?" or something?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Eb0la11 said:


> This will stain the concrete? Not sure where I can find oak leaves?
> 
> Any Canadians have suggestions? Moderator, would it be possible to change the thread title to "Little help from Canadian Aquarists?" or something?


 Maple leaves will do. Although there are plenty of oak trees in Canada. They are the ones with acorns. The tree leaves will definitely stain the concrete. I was not sure how long it would last when I tried it first a couple years ago, but so far the oldest rocks are still stained from the leaves. What about some of your local sources for stained concrete?

http://ceconcrete.ca/

http://www.fleurysconcrete.com/

http://www.concreteideas.com/concrete-c ... d_in_stone

Dittoes to changing the title. Although then how would someone in America know you want them to ship concrete tint to you...


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm, I'll have to go on a more defined hunt sometime next week. Still though, there arent oak trees in Calgary. We have Pine, Polar and Elm trees mostly. No one plants an oak tree around here, I'd have to go out into a forest or something. Nonetheless I kinda like that idea, itd put some nice colors on it if I got some yellow, brown orange and red. Kind of a rust look. I might see if some other leaves would work. Im sure I'd get similar results.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

When I was gonna do a background I searched for along time. Eventually I came across these people out of Arizona http://www.earthpigments.com/. They were great to work with and they shipped via parcel post. A huge selection of colors and all non toxic. Good luck.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you Rockydog, this is what I'm looking for. I'm quite confident in that product. Natural and non toxic is obviously important!

I've placed an order for 5 colors. A black, yellow, brown, red and white. Thank you very much. Hopefully I can get this product finished up in the next few weeks once the pigments arrive. Cheers!


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

Your welcome, Eb0la11. With those colors you should get some really nice shading. Show us some pics when your done.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Will do. It'll be in my project thread so check here in a couple weeks:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 50&start=0

You can see where I'm at now with it already.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Another question:

Is there any type of product that is non toxic that will harden the wall a bit more? Like a clear lacquer almost? This would protect it from flaking off a bit.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Eb0la11 said:


> Another question:
> 
> Is there any type of product that is non toxic that will harden the wall a bit more? Like a clear lacquer almost? This would protect it from flaking off a bit.


There are lots of them. Some are clear but many come in colors so you can do two things at once. If you google _concrete additive hardener Canada_, you should get some hits.


----------

